# Opening Spring 2007 * Michigan *...*updated*6/14



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

My sister(campin) just found this campground. I have been looking at
their web-site Lake Huron Campground and it looks good so far. 
About 400 sites from "Rustic" to "Super-Sites", cabins, heated pool, fishing,
island with picnic shelter... PET FRIENDLY! 
Take a look!



> snip from web-site < the campground also provides the amenities of the future. With wireless wifi throughout our park, internet access is available everywhere on the campground. Full hook-ups with 50/30/20 amp service along with cable.
> 
> Near our campground you will find museums, boating, fishing, diving, golfing, and great beaches. Our 20 acre lake will give you a chance to take a paddle boat out or a kayak and maybe even a canoe.
> Michigan Camping will never be the same with our heated pool, bike rentals, swimming, fishing, planned activities, basketball court, bocci ball court, 18 hole mini golf, and horseshoe pits, and total playground.


Maybe if I get a chance I will take a drive up and take a look with pictures 
if they will let us in.

MaeJae


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Wow, new- new is very unusual. The initial cost has be a quite the investment.

I hope they have done there homework and all the Luck to them. Looking forward to your report. I have relatives in Grand Rapids and hope to get to Michigan in 08

John


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

I drove past this late last fall. It will be great to see a nice campground close to the Metro area. Prices seems a tad steep for seasonals, though.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> The initial cost has be a quite the investment


I can see by their rates, they're trying to recoup their investment fairly quickly.

Mark


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

This may be a very nice CG, but I would prefer frontage on Lake Huron. For the sunrise if nothing else.

Bill


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

z-family said:


> Thanks for the link MaeJae!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto! Let us know if you go by and check it out more please.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Am I missing the link to the campground pictures? Can't seem to find anything on the web site that show the actual campground.


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

I will be interested to see if they have progressed any more than what I saw....

They had posted that there were some big delays due to getting electrical, sewer, etc. parts due to Katrina.

I believe this place was supposed to open March of 2006....

I hope they get eveything going this year and fulfill all of the amenities on the website!

Looks cool...

I would like to see some pix, too.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Looks like it could be a good place for a Michigan/Great Lakes Rally!




























Let us know what you think if you get a chance to check it out MaeJae.


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info MayJae. We have family in the thumb area. I sent them the link. Hopefully they will check it out and let us know if it looks good.

The fees don't seem to be that high. The state parks have really raised their fees for 2007. A full hookup site at Lakeport is now $29 to $33 a night.


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

It does look like a nice place. I'm thinking if they don't get a lot of reservations they may lower their prices a bit, but like the others said, the state parks have raised their fees a bit







. It definitely looks like a place to checkout.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Am I missing the link to the campground pictures? Can't seem to find anything on the web site that show the actual campground.


The only pictures they have are from construction last year.
I e-mailed their link for info and asked if you could do a "drive-through" I also
asked if maybe they could up date their web page with more current
pictures. I have not heard back from them.

Yes, their fees are a bit steep but, for what their offering... I mean what are KOA's 
getting for fees? Big plus for us is it is close to home.

Cookie, No, this CG is not on Lake Huron but they are located on 
the land side of M25.









MaeJae


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> Looks like it could be a good place for a Michigan/Great Lakes Rally!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being new and looking for exposure, I would think they would jump at the opportunity. Only takes a call to ask


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I heard back from the campground. 
They said that they were going to have a â€œpre opening sneak peek weekendâ€ sometime in April.
But, if you were going to be in the area to call ahead and they would be more than happy
to let you take a peek. 
If you are interested PM me and I will give you their number.

I would like to take a Saturday afternoon and have a look. If I do I will
take pictures and post them.

MaeJae


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Lake Huron Campground
2353 N. Lakeshore Road (M-25)
Port Sanilac, Michigan 48419

FYI
New Pictures... looks nice!

My sister(CAMPIN) and her family took a drive up there and 
said it looked really nice. 
But.... the trees were new(minimal shade) and things were 
still being worked on like the put-put golf. 
She said it will be great after a couple of seasons
when stuff is completed and the trees are more mature.

MaeJae


----------

